
What do you think about our website monitoring service (in public BETA)? - AppBeat
https://appbeat.io/
======
detaro
Looks really interesting, I like the flexible pricing model and the custom
alerting rules. Especially for HTTPS many others don't offer anything.

While the sliders for the price are nice, I feel like something additional to
get a quicker overview would be nice, e.g. a table with the default
configurations.

